# Tribute to those wonderful cooks and catering staff



## Paul Braxton (Jul 21, 2005)

Says it all, really.

I've left a few of my memories from way back in the '70's in the 'Pig & Whistle' forum.

Thanks so much to all you guys who helped to make sea trips so memorable!


----------



## Chris Isaac (Jul 29, 2006)

Heartily agree. 
Always enjoyed good food on U-C ships (not just the mail ships)
Bowaters and Saint Line were excellent feeders.
The curries on Clan Line ships, magnificent.


----------



## morky1 (Sep 3, 2014)

Most vessels I worked on the crew were always more knowledgeable than the cook, their mums and wives were better cooks and you were only as good as your last meal, nothing has changed, at least in the offshore !


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

All you have to do Morky is to sail with a nasty Old Man. The heat has to be on one of you else what have the rest of us to moan about.


----------

